
A Letter to the Strava Community - hartror
https://blog.strava.com/press/a-letter-to-the-strava-community/
======
moonka
I'm surprised most of the coverage seems to be placing the blame on Strava,
rather than OpSec on behalf of the folks working on these bases.

------
fulafel
Apologizing to the military sounds like an attempt to frame the problem as
narrowly as they can, to a specific problematic instance. Tactical spin or
genuine disregard for privacy?

~~~
_Wintermute
I really don't understand how this is Strava's fault.

If you're stupid enough to actively record and upload your GPS data from
geographically sensitive locations, then maybe you shouldn't be allowed to
work at those locations, or allowed to have devices that are capable of doing
so.

Would you blame instagram/facebook if people were posting photos from inside
Area 51?

~~~
bananarepdev
If the user was not aware its location was being uploaded, then yes, it is
Strava's fault. They should not be using your data, on the assumption that it
is not sensitive, without explicit consent (preferably opt-in). They are only
following the "industry standard" though. I bet the military would be
surprised on how much location data leaks to Google location history, the only
difference being it is not publicly available (yet).

~~~
n_e
The whole point of strava is to share your location online.

~~~
bananarepdev
Yeah, but publicly?

